# Melancholy and Mysterious yet Lyrical music like Tchaikovsky



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi everyone. This my very first post on here, so please excuse me if I do something incorrect. I've been really into Classical music for... about 6 or 7 years now, and I can honestly say that Tchaikovsky is the reason why I have such a passion for it. As a matter of fact, I'm working on getting a degree in music composition right now (but still getting those basics out of the way). Anyways, when most people think of Tchaikovsky they immediately think of the pieces like The Nutcracker, 1812 Overture, Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture, etc. And all great works, but the thing that got me hooked was Tchaikovsky's last three numbered Symphonies. I've always loved that mix between melancholy, and mysterious (sometimes almost sinister), yet at the same time lyrical music. Now I know there are few who had the ability to create melodies as beautiful as Tchaikovsky did, but music like this is so rare!! I'm not big into 20th century music, or those that do a lot of weird stuff with the harmony and meters. Some of the pieces that I've come across which are similar to what I'm looking for are Dvorak's ninth, Rimsky-Korsakov's Russian Easter Festive Overture (and even Scheherazade), and Saint-Saens's Organ Symphony. So far, of the composers I've listened to, I think Saint-Saens is one of the closest in style, but I'm curious if anyone has any other recommendations. I'd really like to stress lyrical though. Oh, and I'm looking for Orchestral music. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It's obvious: you need to hear the three symphonies of Rachmaninoff, as well as his _Symphonic Dances._ Mysterious, melancholy, sinister at times - and an endless flood of rapturous melody, especially in the 2nd Symphony.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> It's obvious: you need to hear the three symphonies of Rachmaninoff, as well as his _Symphonic Dances._ Mysterious, melancholy, sinister at times - and an endless flood of rapturous melody, especially in the 2nd Symphony.


May I also add to that list of Rachmaninoff recommendations Isle of the Dead (My favorite orchestral work by him) and, if you're okay with a little choir with your orchestra, The Bells.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

May I suggest to you a piece by the Slovenian composer Slavko Osterc, that would fit your description perfectly? It's a Religioso movement from his Suite for orchestra, here. Unfortunately, this is the only piece in romantic style, that he wrote, as far as I know. Other possible candidates would be Schubert's 8th symphony, Mahler's 10th symphony, Barber's Adagio and Violin concerto, etc.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I would also suggest Schubert's 8th
A wonderful work dark and intense in parts but still lyrical


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Dvorak Symphony 7 is has plenty of melancholy and mystery - and then you could try Strauss' Death and Transfiguration or even Alpine Symphony if you have more time. But you've kinda really said you like big romantic symphonies so why not head to Bruckner 4, Strauss' Don Juan, some Rachmaninov, even the Franck symphony. Then do La Mer, some Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet, even dip your toes into Mahler. Stepping stones, my friend! Go for it


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Try Elgar's Enigma Variations and Violin Concerto.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Try Elgar's Enigma Variations and Violin Concerto.


The Elgar Violin Concerto? Iono, Hpowders, doesn't that piece break your pithy-meter?


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

violadude said:


> The Elgar Violin Concerto? Iono, Hpowders, doesn't that piece break your pithy-meter?


pith-o-meter surely!?


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Gerald Finzi's works are melancholic and sentimental, but not sure if they are mysterious. Anyway, his music is very beautiful.
I feel British composers tend to be melancholic, but it may be too much of a generalization?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Mendelssohn's 3rd symphony 'Scottish' maybe?


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome to TC Bevo. I’m a big fan of Tchaikovsky myself, as you can tell by my name. In addition to the suggestions that were given so far, I’d add Shubert’s 9th symphony and Beethoven’s 9th symphony. If you want mysterious, you can’t go wrong with Sibelius Symphony #3 as well as his Violin Concerto. I’m sure you noticed the venerable “Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists” thread , which is a good source for suggestions(although some here would disagree with that statement).


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

One of the first classical recordings I owned, and one that got played a lot, was a CD of Tchaikovsky's first piano concerto coupled with Grieg's concerto.

So... Grieg's piano concerto.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Myaskovsky*, hands down. Try his Symphonies nos. II, VI, XIII (a strange work), XVI (to some extent), plus his Cello Concerto (not so mysterious, but profoundly lyrical and quite resigned & introspective).

Likewise *Glazunov's* "The Forest," Poeme Lyrique, as well as Second and Eighth Symphony (minus the mysteriousness in the latter). *Janis Ivanovs*' first three symphonies and the symphonies of both *Lyatoshynsky* and *Scriabin* also come to mind. And *Gliere's* Third Symphony is not far off come to think of it.

That said, *Tchaikovsky's* music is profoundly lyrical and at places melancholic (or dark, like in Mazeppa). But mysteriousness in his music, not so much (I think that's the very least attribute of his oeuvre).


----------



## AdmiralSilver (Sep 28, 2013)

I would suggest you Sibelius' Violin Concerto & Symphonies especially the early ones.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Bevo said:


> Hi everyone. This my very first post on here, so please excuse me if I do something incorrect. I've been really into Classical music for... about 6 or 7 years now, and I can honestly say that Tchaikovsky is the reason why I have such a passion for it. As a matter of fact, I'm working on getting a degree in music composition right now (but still getting those basics out of the way). Anyways, when most people think of Tchaikovsky they immediately think of the pieces like The Nutcracker, 1812 Overture, Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture, etc. And all great works, but the thing that got me hooked was Tchaikovsky's last three numbered Symphonies. I've always loved that mix between melancholy, and mysterious (sometimes almost sinister), yet at the same time lyrical music. Now I know there are few who had the ability to create melodies as beautiful as Tchaikovsky did, but music like this is so rare!! I'm not big into 20th century music, or those that do a lot of weird stuff with the harmony and meters. Some of the pieces that I've come across which are similar to what I'm looking for are Dvorak's ninth, Rimsky-Korsakov's Russian Easter Festive Overture (and even Scheherazade), and Saint-Saens's Organ Symphony. So far, of the composers I've listened to, I think Saint-Saens is one of the closest in style, but I'm curious if anyone has any other recommendations. I'd really like to stress lyrical though. Oh, and I'm looking for Orchestral music. Thanks in advance.


Have you investigated Tchaikovsky's 4 Suites for Orchestra? They aren't nearly as well known as the last 3 symphonies but in some cases match them in style.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

AdmiralSilver said:


> I would suggest you Sibelius' Violin Concerto & Symphonies especially the early ones.


The Sibelius first symphony is my least favourite of his 7 for exactly the reason that I find it too Tchaikovskian.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow! Thank you all for the excellent fast replies and suggestions!! I love this site!! As far as Rachmaninov goes, I guess the main difference I've found between him and Tchaikovsky is that Rachmaninov's melodies are much... shorter, for lack of a better word. Not to say it's a bad thing, but I love Tchaikovsky's elongated smooth melodies flow, while Rachmaninov's seem to be more like ideas, or motifs awaiting development. Again, not to say it's bad, that's just what I've personally found. As far as Sibelius goes I've heard some of his works, but I think it's mostly his later works. I'll definitely have to check out his earlier ones. For those of you who have suggested Schubert's 8th, that already is a favorite, I just didn't list it. And Beethoven's Ninth is by far already my favorite piece of music. (Yeah, I'm a sucker). I suppose I just see those pieces as very different styles and techniques from Tchaikovsky, so I didn't want to lead anyone one on into thinking I'm looking more for early Romantic music. But again, thanks for all of the suggestions, I'll give them a listen!!


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

*Stanchinsky, Aleksey*

Piano Sonata in E-flat minor (Stanchinsky, Aleksey)
http://javanese.imslp.info/files/im...nchinsky_A_-_Piano_Sonata_in_E-Flat_Minor.pdf (score) or





 (performance)

Welcome to the forum!:tiphat:


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Just wanted to let everyone know, thanks for the suggestions. In case anyone's interested, one particular piece I just discovered from another thread that I can hear a very similar resemblance to Tchaikovsky's Fifth is Zemlinsky's Die Seejungfrau. The orchestration is even very similar in my opinion.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

dgee said:


> Dvorak Symphony 7 is has plenty of melancholy and mystery - and then you could try Strauss' Death and Transfiguration or even Alpine Symphony if you have more time. But you've kinda really said you like big romantic symphonies so why not head to Bruckner 4, Strauss' Don Juan, some Rachmaninov, even the Franck symphony. Then do La Mer, some Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet, even dip your toes into Mahler. Stepping stones, my friend! Go for it


Hey, just wanted to say thanks for your suggestions! So far, of the pieces you've suggested, all I've had time to listen to is Franck's symphony, and of all of the suggestions I've tried so far this one has more Tchaikovsky flavor to it in my opinion. I can see how people think Sibelius's first symphony resembles Tchaikovsky, but I personally find the orchestration to resemble it more than the melodies themselves. Anyways, I'll definitely look into the rest of your suggestions. Thanks again!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

If your interest is melancholy, and you are ignoring Dowland, the 'symphony form' has trapped you. The lute speaks directly to the soul anyway, and Dowland has it speak dark truths.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Though nobody does it as well as Tchaikovsky, there is quite a bit of charged Romantic style symphonic music out there to keep an interested soul exploring for years.

Pieces mentioned already by Rachmaninoff, Myaskovsky, Sibelius and others are certainly on the right track.
Look at the symphonies of Howard Hanson, too, especially the first two ... especially the Second subtitled "Romantic".
A British fellow by name of Ralph Vaughan Williams tends to produce beauty and melancholy, and some of the best music out there. His compatriots William Walton and William Alwyn have beautiful symphonies of mystery and melancholy ... and many more emotional directions. 

Look at Russian names such as Sergei Taneyev, Reinhold Glière, Alexander Glazunov, Sergei Lyapunov, Boris Lyatoshinsky and Alexander Borodin. There are many others who will provide you with echoes of Peter Ilyich. 
You might find the symphonies of Wilhelm Furtwangler fit the bill of post-Tchaikovsky Romanticism -- mysterious and melancholy. The many symphonies of Swedish composer Allan Pettersson do as well.

There are simply so many. The point it, the real joy of being a fan of classical music, or of Tchaikovsky style music, if you will, is that there is so much to explore, discover, and delight in. And once you start exploring, you probably will never want to stop.
Such was my own experience. I started with a work by Tchaikovsky, the Capriccio Italien, and way has led to way so that I have have well over a half century of pleasure from music. And not just Tchaikovsky styled music. Because one of the greatest things is that one's taste and experiences expand, and the riches lay in many directions. 

I can envy you your beginning in this exploration. But I also would not want to give up the gains I have made as a listener going on these 50 plus years.

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> Though nobody does it as well as Tchaikovsky, there is quite a bit of charged Romantic style symphonic music out there to keep an interested soul exploring for years.
> 
> Pieces mentioned already by Rachmaninoff, Myaskovsky, Sibelius and others are certainly on the right track.
> Look at the symphonies of Howard Hanson, too, especially the first two ... especially the Second subtitled "Romantic".
> ...


I would not mention Borodin's music as having echos of Tchaikovsky. Their idioms, mannerisms, articulations are totally different. Also, their sources (or inspirations) came from different places. And while I agree that Hanson's Second Symphony has hints of Tchaikovsky, I don't detect the Russian master in his First (it is a quintessential American music with splashes of Respighi and Hanson's thrown in, so daring, bold, and confident the work is). Lyapunov, not really influenced by Tchaikovsky (too oriental and exotic a la Balakirev for that), but Arensky, definitely.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

You might like Rachmaninoff. 

Start with Symphonic Dances. He has great Symphonies and great Piano Concertos, among other great compositions.


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh yea I forgot. Try Rachmaninoff's Isle of the Dead. That's definitely quite melancholic. .


----------

